# 1/32 scale Bf 109K-4 finished



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

This large scale Hasegawa kit was finished a few days after the Panther, the model was built SFTB and painted with Model Master enamels, markings for ''white 10'' came from EagleCals.










































Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Phancy photos as usual, well done agentsmith!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Glorious! I love the mistel.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

agentsmith,

Outstanding photos and paint job!

Phillip1


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Excellent work and photography!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments!:smile2:

A few more images of this model...









































Agentsmith


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Fantastic '109 !!!!


----------

